# MSI GeForce FX 5600 128



## deki (15. Juni 2003)

Hallo 

ich wollte fragen ob sich das Motherboard ASUS A7N8X Deluxe mit der Grafikkarte MSI GeForce FX 5600 128 verträgt, ich wollte die ASUS FX 5600 256 kaufen aber die ist schwer zu liefern.


----------



## Budda (15. Juni 2003)

Hy ...
Warum sollten sie sich nicht vertragen? Also ich hatte bisher noch keine Probleme mit verschiedenen Herstellern.

ciao


----------



## deki (16. Juni 2003)

Und was ist mit dem RAM genügt 128 oder soll ich warten bis es die 256 hat


----------



## Budda (16. Juni 2003)

reicht!! also ich habe NUR eine GeForce4 MX440, reicht auch für mich! ich weiß ja nicht was du damit alles anstellen willst! Allerdings nochmal kaufen würde ich sie glaubich nicht  

ciao


----------



## Tim C. (16. Juni 2003)

Was kostet die gute Karte denn ? Weil wenn du für das gleiche Geld auch eine Radeon >= 9500 bekommst, dann kauf die Radeon, die sind immo leistungsstärker.


----------



## dfd1 (17. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von leuchte _
> *Was kostet die gute Karte denn ? Weil wenn du für das gleiche Geld auch eine Radeon >= 9500 bekommst, dann kauf die Radeon, die sind immo leistungsstärker. *


Nicht nur das, sondern auch vieeeel leiser als die neusten gForce-Karten  
Ausser du magst einen Fön in deiner Kiste


----------

